
YFratrinator - Google Group: Resources for YC fans (and rejects) ;) - mattjaynes
http://groups.google.com/group/yfratrinator
======
mattjaynes
This is a group of YCombinator fans (and cough, cough, rejected applicants).

YCombinator News is a great resource, but it's content has a short lifespan
(by design). This group site is meant to be a permanent resource for
discussions among our bootstrapping peers ;)

